# Speaker Trim Ring removal



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes! 


That is why we call it knuckle busters club. .


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^lol. But if i recall correctly, everything is just a light pry with a trim tool or very flat head screwdriver/butter knife. I forget how many/where the clips are, but if you go easy, should just be able to pry all 3 different pieces off. The gauge cluster might actually be more of a pull.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How come I don't have the urge to do this, maybe its because I never look at them, to busy ducking my head when getting in. Should check this out with my very color specific wife, so far no comments.

Suppose if I had to, would mask it off and get a can of spray paint, or better yet, and exact color match, and use my air brush. I know this grille is part of the door panel and like everything else snaps in, but never studied it. Also know its easy to break tabs, so would never attempt it without removing the door panel first.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well when I saw what APcruze did on his girlfriends cruze when he painted the speaker trim rings, and some of the other trim pieces, it immediately gave me the same idea. I haven't decided on the color yet. It will either be blue, silver, white, or wrap them in cf vinyl. Id rather paint them a certain shade of blue because I bought some stuff for the interior and they are blue.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior/31529-how-remove-paint-speaker-trim.html


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks dragonsys..I was trying to find this earlier but the how to section changed a little so I couldn't. But I did finally find it before you sent the link to me. Thanks tho. I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

[ 7 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Trim ring   * trim ring cocoa Left*
PARTS: Part included with door trim panel.
MSRP*Online Price*$34.48*$20.45*  
 

    [ 7 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Trim ring   * trim ring cocoa Right*
PARTS: Part included with door trim panel.
MSRP*Online Price*$34.48*$20.45*  
 

    [ 7 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Trim ring   * trim ring black Left*
PARTS: Part included with door trim panel.
MSRP*Online Price*$27.14*$16.09*  
 

    [ 7 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Trim ring   * trim ring black Right*
PARTS: Part included with door trim panel.
MSRP*Online Price*$28.03*$16.62*  
 

    [ 7 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Trim ring   * trim ring silver Left*
PARTS: Part included with door trim panel.
MSRP*Online Price*$28.03*$16.62*  
 

    [ 7 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Trim ring   * trim ring silver Right*
PARTS: Part included with door trim panel.
MSRP*Online Price*$27.49*$16.30


$16.30







*
 


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

pretty much as they stated above, save this link on your web browser, it has the links to all the interior trim pieces. 
How to remove Silver Trim Pieces for Steering Wheel, Speedometer, Dashboard, Shifter


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Posted above so in case you broke one, can get a replacement, did buy a set of professional nylon pry bars for my Cruze, as well as a low profile set of oil changing ramps. Also need a special tool for the rear brake calipers.

Did ask my wife about painting ours, he, she never noticed them. Goes along with speakers should be heard, not seen. Think this is just the opposite as kids.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

APCruze said:


> pretty much as they stated above, save this link on your web browser, it has the links to all the interior trim pieces.
> How to remove Silver Trim Pieces for Steering Wheel, Speedometer, Dashboard, Shifter


Did you have to take the screws out and the climate control out to get a better hold on the silver trim piece around the radio? Or how did you exactly do it because I didn't see anything in the description where you inserted a screwdriver or whatever it was you used to pop the tabs loose?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

No the controls don't have to come off for the trim to be removed. I used a flat head screw driver to get a corner up and then just slowly pulled out the trim. If you go through the threads you can see the photos of the pieces removed and where the tabs are to know where to pull.i think one of the links is a video on YouTube.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

APCruze said:


> No the controls don't have to come off for the trim to be removed. I used a flat head screw driver to get a corner up and then just slowly pulled out the trim. If you go through the threads you can see the photos of the pieces removed and where the tabs are to know where to pull.i think one of the links is a video on YouTube.


Okay. Yeah I watched that video and it was pretty interesting lol. I got my speaker trim rings out no problem as well as the trim ring around the gauges. What I did to get the speaker rings off was I took the two torx screws out of the door panels, and pop the bottom part of the panel off, laid down on my back and reached up inside the door panel and popped the tabs that lock the speaker ring in place from behind the door. It was much easier to do this way. didn't scratch up the plastic or anything. The other trim ring just popped out lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I got my instrument panel trim piece off and painted and im not too happy. I was in the middle of painting it and I noticed there are some tabs broken off on it where it snaps into the instrument cluster. I started working me way around it popping the clips out carefully, and when I got to the other side, I popped one clip out and the whole thing came out. I didn't think anything of it that something might of broke because I didn't know if these came out easy or if they are difficult. In conclusion, I have to get another trim piece. I called the dealership and they told me that this part is non serviceable so id have to buy the whole cluster which was well over $100.00. I am not doing that. Anyone got any suggestions to help me out here? I need to get my car done relatively soon.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Check EBay, I saw some for sale there a month ago.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

$16 is that bad compared to most automakers who list the entire door panel as the only part number to order. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> $16 is that bad compared to most automakers who list the entire door panel as the only part number to order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Is this for the trim around the speedometer? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Is this for the trim around the speedometer?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No, didn't see your post till now. If you are done painting it then glue it back with elmers glue. Should be good enough to hold the ring in since most of the tabs are there. This also gives you an option to remove and paint again (way easier than Gorilla glue) if you change your mind on the color. Worst case scenario gauges from a J yard should run no more than $35. If you just so happen to snag a Verano one, I want the needles!

Do yourself a favor and unscrew the vents when you pull the piece off and unscrew the traction control button as well.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Best time to unsnap plastic is with the vehicle seating on a black asphalt driveway on a 95*F day with the hot sun pouring down on it.

On cooler days and the job must be done, I use a heat gun to warm it up first. Cold plastic will snap like an icicle. Trying to recall what vehicle it was with a leaking heater core that had to be replaced on a cold day. Entire bottom of the dash snapped into the firewall, not only miserable access, and each tab location had to be heated and carefully be snapped out.

Only question I could ask is why they didn't used screws, but already knew the answer, this is the cheapest way to get the job done. And a heck of a lot easier to snap something in than unsnap it. 

So I talk to myself, "just want to remove this part, I don't want to break it".

04 Cavalier had a black door panel with screws, slotted holes were in the door panel with a piece of speaker cloth glued to the back of it. We should be happy now that we have silver rings.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well today I will hopefully get my hands on a new trim piece for my speedometer. Im going to call a couple junk yards not that far from me, which is 30 minutes max distance and make sure they have a couple cruzes on their yard like the website says and go and pull that part off. All ill need to bring with me is a 7mm socket with an extension and ratchet. Ill take my time getting it off this time. Hopefully there is an eco model there as well and ill just snag the air compressor out of the trunk since I need one lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In a discussion with my Chevy body shop manager on this issue, many of the snap in pieces can't be removed without breaking them. He gets frustrated because he has to justify this to insurance companies.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> In a discussion with my Chevy body shop manager on this issue, many of the snap in pieces can't be removed without breaking them. He gets frustrated because he has to justify this to insurance companies.


Sounds like Subaru and one time use engine bolts that break as you try and remove them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Sounds like Subaru and one time use engine bolts that break as you try and remove them.


Those **** torque to X + 45-60 degree bolts?

2 of those snapped off in the head of my Volvo. Stupid annoying crap.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Torque to yield bolts? Chevy Cruze uses these, keep your cooling system clean and leak proof and you may never have to play with them.

Not complaining, just a fact, rather difficult to clean the condenser on this car. Cleaned them all off after the first frost, see a couple of die hards are there.

How did we get from silver speaker rings to keeping the condenser clean? See I can buy cocoa brown rings if I wanted to. but aren't silver rings special?


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone have the GM part numbers for those speaker trim rings preferably in silver (off the RS/LTZ trim?) My dealership will not order parts that aren't for my specific vehicle unless I specify a part number..


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Bruno said:


> Does anyone have the GM part numbers for those speaker trim rings preferably in silver (off the RS/LTZ trim?) My dealership will not order parts that aren't for my specific vehicle unless I specify a part number..



I would like to know this too. I'd like to buy these to match my other silver interior parts.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Daryl said:


> I would like to know this too. I'd like to buy these to match my other silver interior parts.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


95975368 left side trim rings
95975370 right side trim rings
Both silver
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

_*Thanks for getting these part numbers for us Cruzinred92. I was thinking about getting the silver trim rings as well. I might try to just repaint mine. I screwed up on one ring when I painted it, and the paint just ran, but I didn't apply adhesion promoter on it like I did my other parts before I painted them lol. So I might give it another try.*_


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> 95975368 left side trim rings
> 95975370 right side trim rings
> Both silver
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Thanks, I appreciate it.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Just ordered two silver rings for the front door panels. $18 a piece.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Just ordered two silver rings for the front door panels. $18 a piece.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Wow! You know they make those for about 25 cents each!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Yea if he wants to buy the cheap ass stuff from china lol. Personally, id rather buy the high quality plastic we have in the US than getting it overseas. That's just me though.*


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Yea if he wants to buy the cheap ass stuff from china lol. Personally, id rather buy the high quality plastic we have in the US than getting it overseas. That's just me though.*


*The "high-quality Chevy plastic" probably costs them about 25 cents to make


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*That's what I was saying or meant to say and rephrase what I just said. Id rather get better quality product for spending less than what It will cost anywhere else outside the united states. I think the plastic made in the us has gotten better over the years from what it used to be. *


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Wow! You know they make those for about 25 cents each!


Yes I do, but I wanted it to match the other silver interior parts so I figured hey why not.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Yes I do, but I wanted it to match the other silver interior parts so I figured hey why not.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Nothing against you there - just commenting on how ridiculous the mark-up of things at dealer/vendor prices is.

I once compared the dealer cost of a radiator ($740!) to that online. The same exact thing, made by the OEM manufacturer, was $200...shipped.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Nothing against you there - just commenting on how ridiculous the mark-up of things at dealer/vendor prices is.
> 
> I once compared the dealer cost of a radiator ($740!) to that online. The same exact thing, made by the OEM manufacturer, was $200...shipped.



Yea some of it is crazy. I looked on EBay, and a few other places before I checked the dealer, but it was a lost cause.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Yea some of it is crazy. I looked on EBay, and a few other places before I checked the dealer, but it was a lost cause.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra





NickD said:


> [ 7 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / INTERIOR TRIM / Trim ring   * trim ring cocoa Left*
> PARTS: Part included with door trim panel.
> MSRP*Online Price*$34.48*$20.45* 
> 
> ...


Little bit cheaper... I will dip mine and go from there to see if I need to buy them.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I would have ordered them from GM Parts Direct like you showed above, but I ordered through them before, and the customer service was horrible. Never again for me.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

The dealer got my silver ones in today, I and installed them. Before and after pics:



Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I really like the silver ones better than the black ones. There seems to be a bit too much black in the car. Not to mention the stupid tan color for the headliner and seat belt covers around the adjusters at the top.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea the dash has all the accents, and the doors have nothing. Now if I could only get the trim around the window switches in silver...

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------

